# Exhaust parts



## Pony-Express (Apr 1, 2004)

My 98 Altima just blew the flex pipe out. It's the pipe that has the braided SS flex section on it. Since I have to change this pipe, is their an aftermarket pipe that is better, performance wise, or is OEM replacement the best way to go? 

John


----------

